# Where do you order your food online?



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,
I was wondering where everyone orders their food online. I normally order from chewy.com or if there's a sale dog.com or waggintails.com. I recently ordered from doggiefood.com and have been pretty disappointed with their service  I placed the order wed 4/24 and now 5 days later the order hasn't even shipped yet! I had to go out and buy food locally since I ran out. When I called them their customer service stunk and all I got was "o we will check on the order to see if we can get it out today" At this point I'm thinking of cancelling the whole thing. Any other sites out there that you have been happy with?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I usually order from Chewy.com or Petfooddirect.com whichever has a better deal. Both of these sites get my food to us usually in 2 days. I used to order from Wag.com and was happy with them but they don't carry Fromm. I also always check Amazon because I have Amazon Prime so it is nice when I can find Jaxx's food there and get free 2 day shipping.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I ordered from wag.com when Toby are Ziwipeak and I liked them. The only reason I didn't keep using them is because they don't sell Fromm. I buy the Fromm locally or on Amazon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I have found petfooddirect.com is generally cheaper. I usually order from there if I can't get local.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. Another day has gone by and my order has not shipped yet - so that makes it 6 days. That is just ridiculous - I'm calling tomorrow morning to cancel my whole order :foxes15:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TinyTails said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. Another day has gone by and my order has not shipped yet - so that makes it 6 days. That is just ridiculous - I'm calling tomorrow morning to cancel my whole order :foxes15:


That's obnoxious. I would cancel my order and go elsewhere. Little do they know that you have the ability to share your bad experience. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TinyTails said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. Another day has gone by and my order has not shipped yet - so that makes it 6 days. That is just ridiculous - I'm calling tomorrow morning to cancel my whole order :foxes15:


When it comes to Jaxx's food if I order and it does not come within 3 days I usually do not order from that company again. I always order in advance of him needing food but I like to know if I have to have food within a couple days I can get it. I would definitely cancel the order and not go back to that company.

Some of the dog food websites actually have maps under shipping information that shows how long it takes to get to different areas in the US. I appreciate the ones that actually take the time to do that.


----------

